# P.G. Wodehouse and Jeeves on Kindle?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard for years that the "Jeeves" stories by P.G. Wodehouse were fun.  Now that I have my K2 I am trying them out.  I readily found My Man Jeeves, What Ho, Jeeves, and Extricating Young Gussie (Not really fitting in with the others, thought technically Jeeves) for the Kindle.  I see by the Wikipedia entry that there are hordes of Wodehouse books out there, many old enough that they are out of copyright.  Unless I'm stumblebumbedly missing something, all I can find on Kindle are 500 different books that include different combinations of the three books/stories I mentioned before, usually at free or low cost.  Quite a bit of other Wodehouse stuff, but as best as I can tell from comparing the Kindle books lists to the title lists in Wikipedia, nothing to speak of about Jeeves.  I'd be delighted to pay Kindle prices for books that are in copyright, but none of those I can find.  Looking at the Gutenberg Project doesn't help, either.

Am I missing something?  Anyone have any suggestions for ways to get more Jeeves fixes without going to DTBs?  Please make my day by telling me I am overlooking a plentiful supply!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you're supposed to be searching amazon for more weird books for me to post, not jeeves stuff!  Sorry, I only found 49 jeeves titles on kindle, but they look like a bunch of repeats of the stuff you have.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't have an answer for you either, but I have been listening to Jeeves on audiobook and OMG, I am loving it. 
I did find the same thing with the audiobooks.  There are two or three Jeeves books, and then a few that are 
smaller, but essentially stories from within the other books.
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have this "works of..." version, which is decently formatted and includes a good table of contents.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Based on what I've read of Wodehouse, plus the comments from viewers, I did order this from Amazon. But it won't play on my Kindle!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Jeeves-Wooster-Complete-Hugh-Laurie/dp/B001V7UXG2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1258681480&sr=1-1


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have this "works of..." version, which is decently formatted and includes a good table of contents.


I have the mobilereference versions of works of Mark Twain and Arthur Conan Doyle, and love 'em for the price! Good formating and ToC is well worth paying a few bucks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I have this "works of..." version, which is decently formatted and includes a good table of contents.


I have this also, and it's worth paying for good formatting, something you frequently don't get in new books from major publishers.

Mike


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I look forward to viewing these, Michelle!  Great sampling.  Don't allow anyone to bury your copy of the DVDs in the yard, though...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this: http://manybooks.net/datesort/wodehous.html

I have most of these from Manybooks.net and while I have not read all of them, the ones I have read look great. AND THEY ARE FREE.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As part of their Black Friday deals, Amazon.com has the complete BBC series of these for $28.99, a significant drop from what it was a few days ago.  No idea how long this will last.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Makes me want to buy it again.  

In this season of giving, may your Tuppy Glossops, your Barmy Fotheringay Phippses, and your Gussie Fink-Nottles be merry and bright!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a bit peeved, as I paid about $10 more for a new copy from one of Amazon's vendors only about two weeks ago (When I'd checked, the Amazon price at the time was nearly $50).  Between being from a vendor and dealing with postage, the $10 isn't worth bothering about.  But I thought I'd spread a bit of holiday cheer for any Jeeves fan putting off buying it by posting it here!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

(Here is the linkmaker link )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Today Amazon will be offering the complete set of DVDs for about $21 as a Gold Box deal!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think for once the problem with the lack of Kindle books is that you're in the US. There seem to be several individual novels available for Kindle in the Amazon UK store. (Makes a change for us to have something you can't get!)

You'll have to start clicking on the 'I want this on kindle' link for the DTBs.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the one I have:

I think it's same one y'all have been talking about but through Amazon. It's $1.99. Well formatted.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

drenfrow - You are very lucky. I'd love to have that being a huge Wodehouse fan - but it's not available at my location. Enjoy the books. I got them little by little in single editions on Amazon and from the Gutenberg site, but i'd love to have it as a collection like that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

According to the dates here:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/w/p-g-wodehouse/

Most of the Jeeves books are not out of copyright in the US, hence they're not in the Mobile Reference editions. Sigh. I wonder how long we'll have to wait for an ebook agreement between his heirs and some publisher?

Guess I need to keep adding to our paper collection for these.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently bought 10 "Jeeves" stories by P.G. Wodehouse DTB books (£10) and the complete TV series on DVD (£11.99) when they were on special offer. Watched the series first and as I started to read the books I felt like I could hear the voices of Hugh Laurie and Steven Fry in my head. There is quite a bit of difference between the books and TV series, which is to be expected, but both are highly enjoyable.


----------

